# Game Thread: Toronto @ Detroit



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

vs.








*Detroit Pistons (9-8) vs. Toronto  Raptors (7-13)*

Time: 7:30 pm
Date: Dec. 8, 2004
Venue: The Palace of Auburn Hills

*Starting Lineups:*











































































Think we can rebound from a tough Nets loss? If we can beat the Pistons in this game that says alot about our team since the Pistons are starting to get rolling so I am not so confident we will be able to. I gotta go with Detroit on this one but if the Raps pull out a win kudo's to them.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

You are with the Pistons in this one Kabi ???


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I'd be very surprised if we could win this. I think we'll have our chances, it may be close, but I think Detroit will pull away in the end and win this one.
Hopefully Bosh can have another decent performance in this one.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> You are with the Pistons in this one Kabi ???


These games are always tough because I love to see the Raptors do well seeing as they are Canada's team and all, but they are my second favourite as far as team goes, next only to the Pistons. I won't be upset either way.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I really don't see how we'd be able to pull this one out... I mean we beat 'em once this season, but that was at home and now the teams are going in opposite directions. We're a mess and they're starting to click on all cylinders (no pun intended).


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Big loss for us


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Pistons Got This One !
Unless We Make A VC Trade, Before That Day.. Which Wont Happen!


----------



## 2pac (Nov 19, 2004)

The BIG reason we won at home Against Pistons was becuse Larry Brown wasn't coaching them. Now Big Ben is also back and they are playing great team ball once again. Detroit got this, not a blow out tho.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Jalen will drop 20+ points in this one.
Book it.


----------



## 2pac (Nov 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Jalen will drop 20+ points in this one.
> Book it.


Why u using ma words Turkey, after i start saying it everyone goes..


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>2pac</b>!
> 
> 
> Why u using ma words Turkey, after i start saying it everyone goes..


I started using it before you knew how to work your computer.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I don't think we'll get blown out in this game and will get a decent effort from the boys. Tough game to win though, Detroit should be determined and will grind us down over the game.

I would love to say that if Vince plays well we should win but he's up against some good D and hasn't scored 30 yet this year. We really need a great performance from everyone, which we haven't really seen this season. Rebounding will obviously be the key. If we can avoid getting killed on the boards, we'll have a shot.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> I started using it before you knew how to work your computer.


:laugh: nice


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors lead 20-17 at the end of the first.
Donyell with 6 points 5 rebounds off the bench.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

There's been a Araujo sighting.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

There has been a Darko sighting


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors lead 35-28 with 5:29 left in the 2nd.
Araujo is still in the game, he's played pretty well.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pistons winning 38-37 at half time.
VC missed a reverse alley at the buzzer.

If we want to win this one we will have to start running again, and get out of that half court game.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Where bosh he hurt?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Nope, he got into foul trouble in the first quarter, in the second he hasn't really done much, he looks sluggish out there.
Got blocked twice by Big Ben.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Nope, he got into foul trouble in the first quarter, in the second he hasn't really done much, he looks sluggish out there.
> Got blocked twice by Big Ben.


Tough game for him tonight. Sheed got a couple of j's and a post-up on him in the first, and he picked-up two fouls. Then he came back in the second and was blocked twice by Ben. Hopefully he can refocus and come out swinging in the second half.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Ever since they took Delfino off Jalen he has struggled. 
He has to come back now in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Detroit is shooting 37% while we are shooting 36%. 
The only reason we are in this game is because we have outrebounded them 27 to 21.
We goto keep that going if we're going to have a chance.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

VC DOWN!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*VINCE CARTER DOWN!!!! VINCE CARTER DOWN!!!! VINCE CARTER DDDDDDDOOOOOOWWWWWNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

PLEASE let this not be serious.

This guy is one severe injury away from being untradeable...

He didn't even trip or get any contact, he just was running and he dished the ball away and fell.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

This VC injury might help us tank the season but it certainly isn't going to help Babcock make a trade. Thankfully X-rays were negative.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

CB4 airballs from 0 feet out.

We never get a break do we...


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

i cant believe you guys are in this game and gaining, with vc injured, alston shooting horribly, and bosh underperforming.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>P33r~</b>!
> i cant believe you guys are in this game and gaining, with vc injured, alston shooting horribly, and bosh underperforming.


I guess we're a better team than most people (including ourselves) thought we were....


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

78-75 with just around 3 minutes to go.
Marshall has been great.
We need someone else to step up.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

78-75 with just around 3 minutes to go.
Marshall has been great.
We need someone else to step up.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

80-80

Bosh ****ed up but we got a break on defense and we have the ball with 39 seconds left.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

What the hell is Bosh thinking? He's sucking hard.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Yeah why didn't he just hold the ball.. Didn't we have time?
Hmm anyways we gave up another crucial offensive rebound and the Pistons got the ball.
Too bad they missed, now it's time for some OT.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I would be really surprised if we can win this game, I don't think we have anything left right now, Donyell will need to get the ball.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Bosh sucks now.

Boy oh boy what a mistake it was to not take Wade.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

There's Pistons defense for ya. :sigh:


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

WHAT THE ---- IS PALACIO DOING?

THREE STRAIGHT TIMES HE'S HELD THE BALL DOWN TO 1 ON THE CLOCK!!

:upset:


please do not mask. speedy.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Correction. Make that 4 straight times for Milt now.

Get that dirty ------- off the floor.


PS - Rip Hamilton wears a mask! :laugh:


please do not mask. speedy.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>firstrounder</b>!
> Bosh sucks now.
> 
> Boy oh boy what a mistake it was to not take Wade.


Jesus christ. That doesn't deserve a response.

OT ball, nice defensive stand at the end. I thought the Raptors were done when the Pistons went on their run in the third, but give the Raptors credit for clawing back.

I liked the minutes Hoffa gave in the third, 'bust' my ***.

Lets see how the Raps do under pressure here.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Great.... another offensive rebound for the Pistons...


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Numbed One</b>!
> 
> 
> Jesus christ. That doesn't deserve a response.


So someone suggesting that Wade is better than Bosh doesnt deserve a response?

Is that because they are correct?

You're a damn fool if you think Bosh is better than Wade.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

And you're a damn fool if you think our frontline would be better than what it is now (not good) if we had Wade.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

He means bosh was clearly ahead of wade on mock drafts and gm list etc at the time period of the draft, there was no way we would have taken wade in fact we almost took ford. Pay attention and keep up please.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> And you're a damn fool if you think our frontline would be better than what it is now (not good) if we had Wade.


GZA the genius, is that you?

Wow, good for you! You managed to tell the difference between a guard and a forward!

What does this have to do with whether Wade is better than Bosh?

Bosh is not the answer for us right now - he is not a game breaker. I would rather have Wade than Bosh on this team because face it, right now we are weak EVERYWHERE. We dont have a single all-star player. Wade would be one for us.

Wade would be like Vince 4 years ago.

If you wouldnt trade Chris Bosh for Wade because "our frontline would be worse off" -----------------.


please do not insult other posters. speedy.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>firstrounder</b>!
> 
> 
> So someone suggesting that Wade is better than Bosh doesnt deserve a response?
> ...


It doesn't matter how good they are now. How many times do people have to point out that generally bigs take longer to develop than guards? Even uif we had Wade we wouldn't be much better than we are. Probably worse.



> Originally posted by <b>rapsfan4life</b>!
> He means bosh was clearly ahead of wade on mock drafts and gm list etc at the time period of the draft, there was no way we would have taken wade in fact we almost took ford. Pay attention and keep up please.


Uh, Wade wasn't ahead of Bosh on mock drafts. If someone who knows their **** corrects me, then so be it, but I am pretty sure I remember Bosh being slated for the 4/5 slot.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>firstrounder</b>!
> 
> 
> GZA the genius, is that you?
> ...


We're not a contending team. We don't have Shaq. Wade wouldn't be as good as he is now if we drafted him.

Where are you getting the idea that we need a gamebreaker? Of course it would be nice, but we're building for the future. The jury is still out on whether Bosh of Wade is going to be the better player down the road, and that is what ultimately matters.

Barely making the playoffs every year isn't going to get us anywhere.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

No one expected Wade to be the player he is today, if he was on the Raptors though he would be playing much worst than he is for Miami.
In Miami he's the second option behind Shaq, here in Toronto he would be the first.


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

So much wrong with that
Why is Palacio playing the ****ing point
How can Bosh take that shot
How can Ben rip the ball out of Bosh's hands
How can Ben take the ball from Rafers feet
How can Detriot get so many ****ing rebounds, and perimeter at that


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

We dont need a gamebreaker?

lets see, we've lost how many games in a row now on the last few possessions...

WE NEED A GAMEBREAKER!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Oh well too bad we lost, I don't know why Palacio was running the point for that extended period of time.
It's like the same old story, close but just not enough.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>firstrounder</b>!
> We dont need a gamebreaker?
> 
> lets see, we've lost how many games in a row now on the last few possessions...
> ...


Yeah we shoulda got Wade.
Then we could start Donyell and Loren Woods. And have Matt Bonner and Moiso coming off the bench.
Best frontcourt in the league. :uhoh:


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> No one expected Wade to be the player he is today, if he was on the Raptors though he would be playing much worst than he is for Miami.





> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> No one expected Wade to be the player he is today, if he was on the Raptors though he would be playing much worst than he is for Miami.





> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> No one expected Wade to be the player he is today, if he was on the Raptors though he would be playing much worst than he is for Miami.





> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> No one expected Wade to be the player he is today, if he was on the Raptors though he would be playing much worst than he is for Miami.


Thank you.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Numbed One</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Bud boy is right. It is more important to start developing our frontline. Wade is great and we would probably would have made playoffs, keeping AD and JYD, but we'd be even further mired in mediocrity, developing nothing for our frontline.

Bosh is money. He's a little off of late but he's already good and he's still got a lot of potential to develop. 

As for the loss, I'll take it. Close loss in OT to the defending champs without VC. The losing continues.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

I said wade was behind bosh on mock drafts, indeed bosh was slated to be the first pick after the big 3. 

Please do not insult my basketball expertise, thank you very much, it was simplt that at the time bosh had a hell of a lot more potential than wade. By the way i believe wade was supposed to be at 8 or so but miami loved him


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>firstrounder</b>!
> 
> 
> GZA the genius, is that you?
> ...


Guess what, we just lost. CB4 played poorly. You're bound to be pissed. But you just came in here talkin ****... not only about our players which is understandable, but to other posters, which is not acceptable.

Anyway, it's one game. Bosh is not the answer for us right now? Hell yeah he screwed up, but damn... do you have no patience whatsoever? I think CB4's rookie season has actually spoiled you and many other Raptors fans. Think back at the draft... NOBODY and I mean NOBODY expected him to average 11 points a game his rookie year. He went soooo under the radar. Now he's struggling, and you're on the "Bosh sucks" bandwagon? Get outta here.

Also, you clearly think having a good frontcourt is irrelevant. Did you see how much we've gotten killed on the boards this season? Had we drafted Wade, that differential would have been much, much worse I can tell you that. Plus Wade = no AD trade = no Marshall. You think AD would have been as good as Bosh this year? NO! You think JYD would have been as good as Marshall this year? NO!

And like someone else said, Wade wasn't even going to be a top 4 pick in the draft, no matter what. It was between Bosh and Ford, if anything, not Wade.

Wade wouldn't get nearly as much PT as he got in Miami by the way, not this year not last year. Speaking of Miami, you know how much Shaq's presence helps him? He's a great player that's obvious, but don't act like Shaq's just there.

And I'm gonna repeat this, since you seem to be blinded by the glare of this loss, but you have to be patient! Bosh was drafted with potential in mind at first... the simple fact that he's even producing 13/7 for us this year is a bonus, whichever way you look at it. Keep your head up, it's one game. And Chris has a long career ahead of him.


----------



## Mike1155 (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm still trying to figure out why our head coach is giving the back-up point guard the ball instead of the starting point guard during crunch time? How many ****ing times does Milt have to hold the ball with less than 10 seconds in the shot clock before our head coach realizes THAT THIS GUY ISN'T EFFECTIVE!!! Milt couldn't create **** late in the 4th & in OT & Mitchell just kept going with him. 

This has got to be the most frustrating team i have ever watched in any sport. It's one thing to suck but to be competitive & on the verge of victory & to just PISS AWAY game after game like this is just ridiculous.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> Speaking of Miami, you know how much Shaq's presence helps him? He's a great player that's obvious, but don't act like Shaq's just there.


Imagine how good Bosh would be looking right now if he had the luxury of playing beside Shaq. Scary.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Numbed One</b>!
> 
> 
> Imagine how good Bosh would be looking right now if he had the luxury of playing beside Shaq. Scary.


He'd be like 18 7 right now.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike1155</b>!
> I'm still trying to figure out why our head coach is giving the back-up point guard the ball instead of the starting point guard during crunch time? How many ****ing times does Milt have to hold the ball with less than 10 seconds in the shot clock before our head coach realizes THAT THIS GUY ISN'T EFFECTIVE!!! Milt couldn't create **** late in the 4th & in OT & Mitchell just kept going with him.
> 
> This has got to be the most frustrating team i have ever watched in any sport. It's one thing to suck but to be competitive & on the verge of victory & to just PISS AWAY game after game like this is just ridiculous.


I am starting to swallow these losses more easily. They will build character. The Raptors will get better, and these games will be why.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

And how about Hoffa? What did you all think of him in the second Q? I really like what he's showing.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Numbed One</b>!
> 
> 
> I am starting to swallow these losses more easily. They will build character. The Raptors will get better, and these games will be why.


Another good observation, down the stretch it looked like we were destined to lose this one, but we fought back and made a good game out of it. 
Meh the end result is the same, but later on in the season when we look back at this, we'll see at how many teams we went head to head against and didn't shy away from anything.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah we shoulda got Wade.
> ...


Youre kidding right:uhoh: 

Even with Bosh we are one of the worst froncourt in the League
so whats the big diference


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Numbed One</b>!
> And how about Hoffa? What did you all think of him in the second Q? I really like what he's showing.


He played well, should really help his confidence. 
We were out-rebounding Detroit in the first half, and Hoffa was one of the reasons why. 
I guess we could have put him in their in the second half, but Sam Mitchell didn't want to over do it.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> 
> 
> Youre kidding right:uhoh:
> ...


It's called sarcasm?
Oy 
:sour:


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> He played well, should really help his confidence.
> ...


As soon as Hoffa went to the bench our rebounding and interior D crumbled.

This is one of the issues that is REALLY bothering me. Hoffa is looking good, and the team looks good when he is out on the court. Put him the **** out there more often!


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

Is it time for hoffa to get some minutes, he looked so monstrous on some of his rebounds, it felt good watching him tonight.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Damn. I really enjoyed that game. I can understand being upset about a close loss, but we took the Champs down to the wire in overtime. That's after already beating them once this year. Losing leads in close games is bad, but against the Pistons? It's hard to think of this loss in the same terms as the recent loss to Washington, or New Jersey. In the end an L is an L but a game like this isn't a hard loss to take.

Vince is down, early in the season. I'd rather he get hit by a Karl Malone elbow or a Bruce Bowen slufoot than pull-up on an innocent cut. To see that is very scary. He's been complaining about his achilles all season and boom, there it goes. Hopefully this isn't something serious, but as is often the case with Vince, it will likely result in a string of missed games.

Everyone is going to harp on C4 tonight for his performance, and he deserves it. He didn't play a good game. He hardly had a single good possession. He was out-hustled, out-worked, and out-matched throughout the game. He did very little to impress, and very little to emulate the stellar performance he had against the same Pistons earlier this year.

For the dribble-drive he had against Sheed, I don't really blame him for missing. That was a tough play. Nobody on our team was able to create anything late in the game. I was happy to see him attack the rim after struggling all game long, even if the shot he took was poor. Somebody's got to.

For the poster claiming that we need a "gamebreaker", think that we are supposed to already have one in Carter. And another in Rose. And think of the games C4 actually did win us last season. I will be the first to admit that he isn't at the Dwyane Wade-stage of development, yet. And I agree that he's been in a funk for the last five games or so. If you want to doubt him, doubt him, but I don't think we made a mistake with drafting him and I don't think we made a mistake by trading Davis to build around him in our frontcourt.

We were desperate for somebody to lead us late in the game tonight. Rafer did his best but had a tough time playing at the off-guard. Milt dribbled the **** out of the ball in about half a dozen possessions late in the game and then dished it with four or so seconds to go. Not exactly what we needed. Donyell made a few shots but the Pistons keyed on him and prevented open looks. Bosh wasn't reliable tonight. Rose takes bad shots. I would've liked to see Lamond get a few more looks late in the game but what can you do? It's up to the floor general to find the shooter and we were getting punished by Detroit's excellent half-court defence. Hell, it took us six or seven seconds to get the ball over the half-court line and another three or four to start the rotation. We couldn't inbound. We were locked-down.

Ben Wallace had a Ben Wallace night. They didn't win the championship by fluke. This man is a terror in the paint, possibly one of the top post defenders of all time. He blocks shots with such natural ability. He moves too fast for a man of his bulk. He snatches everything within and outside of his reach. If there's a forumla to get a player to play like Big Ben, there are scientists working on it in the backrooms of the NBA as we speak. Every team could use a couple of players like Ben.

What happened to Araujo? He had great minutes today and then he never saw the floor again. Could've used him. I understand the hot shooting of the Wallace's needed someone who could contest short jump shots, but I thought Araujo played well. We needed him. I don't know. Must've been that tech foul. Sam hates those.

Big game for Marshall offensively. He had a ton of points and shot over 50% from three. Defensively he had 15 boards and three blocks. He allowed Big Ben to grab a few offensive boards, but Ben does that against everybody. I thought Marshall put up a good effort tonight and did his best to help us win. He's never going to be a reliable box-out player and he camps too much on O, but he gives us about what we expect from him and that's saying a lot about a player.

We only had ten turnovers tonight. That's pretty decent. Our point guards had only two total. Ball protection is great, but we need to run our offence quicker. Hard to do against the league-best defence of the Pistons, though. Brought-out some old Palacio habits late in the game, but he shouldn't have been running the point in the first place. Maybe Sam was afraid Rafer would continue to jack-up bricks. He was 1-7 from three tonight.

Losing sucks!


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> What happened to Araujo? He had great minutes today and then he never saw the floor again. Could've used him. I understand the hot shooting of the Wallace's needed someone who could contest short jump shots, but I thought Araujo played well. We needed him. I don't know. Must've been that tech foul. Sam hates those.


I agree. Araujo is exactly what this team desperately lacks. Why doesn't Mitchell like him?

What was that tech, I never saw it?


----------



## Mike1155 (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Numbed One</b>!
> 
> 
> I am starting to swallow these losses more easily. They will build character. The Raptors will get better, and these games will be why.


I disagree. If this team keeps losing like this they will have no confidence whatsoever to win a close ball game.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike1155</b>!
> 
> 
> I disagree. If this team keeps losing like this they will have no confidence whatsoever to win a close ball game.


If our team is full of Vince Carters.... not if it's built around Chris Boshes, Rafer Alstons, and Loren Woodses.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike1155</b>!
> 
> 
> I disagree. If this team keeps losing like this they will have no confidence whatsoever to win a close ball game.


Every team has to lose before they win. Having experience playing in these situations is going to teach them how to handle them in the future.

I'm not just talking about next week, next month. I'm talking long term.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

As I have said this was not a bad way to lose, in OT in Detroit, last year's champs, but let's look at the big picture for a second shall we?
We're 7-14. We've lost 14 of our last 18 games. 
We really need to throw away Vince Carter right now, he is becoming too big of a problem for our team.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Numbed One</b>!
> I agree. Araujo is exactly what this team desperately lacks. Why doesn't Mitchell like him?
> 
> What was that tech, I never saw it?


I didn't notice it, either. I caught a glimpse of it in the ESPN boxscore and wondered if something happened off-air.

Edit: It's since been removed, so I suppose it must've been a clerical error.

So the excuse as to why Hoffa didn't see the floor again is up in the air.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

Mitchell must have something against Hoffa. That is the only explaination. Whether is justifiable or not, I don't know, but there is something about Hoffa Mitchell doesn't like.

I'd like to know what that is though. Why don't our 'excellent' reporters from this city ask him about that?

......


And this Carter stuff is put on hold for a while now thanks to his achilles... hmmm depending on how long he is out this could be disasterous. We could be forced to deal with the Knicks.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Damn. I really enjoyed that game. I can understand being upset about a close loss, but we took the Champs down to the wire in overtime. That's after already beating them once this year. Losing leads in close games is bad, but against the Pistons? It's hard to think of this loss in the same terms as the recent loss to Washington, or New Jersey. In the end an L is an L but a game like this isn't a hard loss to take.
> 
> Vince is down, early in the season. I'd rather he get hit by a Karl Malone elbow or a Bruce Bowen slufoot than pull-up on an innocent cut. To see that is very scary. He's been complaining about his achilles all season and boom, there it goes. Hopefully this isn't something serious, but as is often the case with Vince, it will likely result in a string of missed games.
> ...



Now THAT'S a game post. :clap:


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

yeah great post speedythief it really helps cos i dont get to catch alot of the games thats why i post here to find out wats rong with our team! that loss was predictable but sounds like we played terrible basketball but still kept it close against the defendin champs so i take that as a positive. *carter down what a load of bulls**t * the playa that got me supportin the raps is now the 1 i want rid of! bosh is obviously in his sophmore slump last season is catchin up wiv him the losses are coincidin with his dips in form so we really need him to have a break out game!


----------



## kmart9 (Oct 31, 2004)

How many close loses have we had so far this season, imagine what record we would have if the raps ended up winning half of them.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> I didn't notice it, either. I caught a glimpse of it in the ESPN boxscore and wondered if something happened off-air.
> ...


I think it was a matchup thing. He came out when Elden Campbell did, and Elden didn't play in the second half. So far the minutes he's got have all been against the big bodies Shaq, Elden (2 games) etc. I don't know why he isn't playing aginst bigs that he might actually have a strength advantage one.

See my post in "choke squad" re: rebounding and our two centers. - Woods and Hoffa are the best two per 48 on the team.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

By the way, regarding Bosh and Wade... I just got this in an email from NBADraft.net's Aran Smith...



> Originally posted by *Aran Smith*!
> i still take bosh. more upside. although wade is
> better now.


Just felt like pounding the fact in...


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> By the way, regarding Bosh and Wade... I just got this in an email from NBADraft.net's Aran Smith...
> 
> 
> ...



:grinning:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Think about it guys, we've lost 14 of our last 18 games, but we are only 3.5 games out of 1st place in the division.
If we can just put a few wins together, we will be right there. 
Our next few games are going to be pretty tough, but our schedule slowly gets easier as the season goes along.


----------

